# Diagram - for Paint Thickness readings



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A diagram to record paint thickness readings and paint defects etc. before and after detail:
Try http://www.the-blueprints.com/ or

Heres one you can just click and save as









Just right click on the image "Save picture as..." then save to your PC. It prints out to an A4 size from Windows Fax & Photo Viewer
:wave:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Love it! thanks.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

very handy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not trying to be a smart @ss Mr Wizzer, sir......

http://www.the-blueprints.com/

Means you can get the car you are actually working on!

:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Cueball that is awesome!!!
Mind, that drawing above looks a bit familiar!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Not trying to be a smart @ss Mr Wizzer, sir......
> 
> http://www.the-blueprints.com/
> 
> ...


also

http://www.smcars.net/forums/blueprints/
http://www.suurland.com/assets.php

use those sites loads at work, making 3D models for games :thumb:

drew


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

I like it, just need a gauge now!


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks to Whizzer, buckas & cueball.

All will help


----------



## mawerick2 (Feb 8, 2011)

very nice blueprint you can use with all cars !!!! 

thanks to Whizzer !!!!


----------

